# Lexham English Bible for Kindle



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 1, 2012)

I converted the epub version of the LEB to a mobi file for use on my Kindle Fire.

Interested persons can download the mobi version here.

AMR


----------



## crixus (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank's Patrick. I want as many versions of the _Holy Bible _that I can get.


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2012)

I was wondering about copyright issues, but saw this:

"You can give away the Lexham English Bible, but you can't sell it on its own." 

License for the Lexham English Bible


----------



## baron (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for your work.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 3, 2012)




----------

